# painted panel



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice , your turning into a real American . We won't tell yer friends that you like our customs and MoDs ...

Here is a
View attachment 88722
Trophy for YA 

I thought you would Like this since we do not get a Trunk release Button State Side !


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice!! Is that a VG shark fin?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Black gloss spray paint? Because that looks sharp!!


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

In Russia, car customizes you! Lol nice job! ::thumbs up


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

that looks really good. did you just use regular black spray paint? and how did you prep it did you sand at all?


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Shift knob looks different.....hmm.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yep, thats what mine will look like too

got inspired by the sema one posted in here awhile ago


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Getting desperate to know how you did it! I can't take this any longer!!!! lol


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Getting desperate to know how you did it! I can't take this any longer!!!! lol


What he said. It looks great and would like to know more details on how you did it. Might want to try it myself.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

12silverLT said:


> that looks really good. did you just use regular black spray paint? and how did you prep it did you sand at all?











+
black gloss paint in spray
+
touch paint in aerosol spray


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Want to do this bad. Really want to see the steering wheel glossy black. I'm thinking I might dip the shifter though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

ou ou ou
забыл
forgot
to that set it is necessary to add a primer








soon I'll be painting under the wheel)))


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

was your center console area plastic or the aluminum


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

beautiful console, loving the black!!


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Never seen a trunk release button on the inside before! I imagine the 2015 update coming this fall will have the same button but where the current lock/unlock buttons are, given they in turn are being relocated to the door panels.


----------

